# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Yemen işi zehir Türkiye'de

## bozok

*Yemen işi zehir Türkiye'de* 



*Poliste Khat, Bonzai ve Brundanga alarmı* 

Zehirde yeni moda Yemen işi uyuşturucu. Son dönemlerde düzenlenen baskınlarda 2 yeni uyuşturucu türüne rastlandı: Yemen'de kullanımı yasal olan Khat ile Bonzai. Polis 'Brundanga' için de alarm verdi

Uyuşturucu baronları, zehir ticaretinde yenilik peşinde. Son dönemde düzenlenen operasyonlarda, özellikle Arap ülkelerinde görülen 2 yeni tür uyuşturucuya rastlandı. 

Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü, uyuşturucu maddelerle ilgili gelişmeleri yakından takip ediyor. Narkotik birimleri son dönemde ele geçirilen farklı zehir türleri ile ilgili alarma geçti. Bonzai ve khat adlı ot türü uyuşturucuların ilk kez piyasa sürüldüğü tespit edildi. Avrupa'da görülmeye başlanan brundanga için de alarma geçildi.

BAHARAT PARAVANI
Söz konusu maddelerin, Arap ülkelerinde, özellikle Suriye, İran, Afganistan ve Pakistan'da görüldüğü belirtiliyor. Kathın kullanımı Yemen'de yasal. Emniyet bu tür otların toz haline getirilerek yurtdışından 'baharat' adı altında ülkeye girişinin yapıldığı ihbarını aldı. Gümrükler kapıları uyarıldı. 

*BONZAİ'YE KISKAü*

Polise göre Türkiye'de ilk kez görülen bonzai ve khatın, yabancı internet siteleri üzerinden getirilmiş olma ihtimali güçlü. Ismarlanan bu ürünlerin uluslararası taşımacılık yapan firmalar aracılığı ile getirildiği sanılıyor. Bonzai adlı madde Narkotik ekipleri tarafından 'JWH-018' adıyla biliniyor. Bonzai için polis raporlarında, 'ülkemizde ilk defa ortaya çıktığı ve bu nedenle maddenin ülkemizdeki durumunun önemle takip edilmesi ile ilgili yasal düzenlemeler için çalışmalara başlanması gerektiği' ifadeleri yer alıyor.

*SOYGUN VE TECAVüZ SİLAHI*

BRUNDANGA adlı uyuşturucu içerisinde 'Scopolamine' adlı madde barındırıyor. Avrupa'da yeni yeni görülmeye başlanan maddenin ciltten temas ve solunum yoluyla bayıltma ve uyuşturma gibi etkileri bulunuyor. Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü, basit bir kart üzerine kolayca sürülebilen Burundanga'nın cinsel taciz amaçlı kullanılan diğer uyuşturuculara göre 4 kat daha tehlikeli olduğunu bildirdi. Burundanga soygun gibi amaçlar için de kullanılıyor.

*MECLİS'TEN ACİL YASA İSTENDİ*

- İSTANBUL'DA ilk Khat operasyonu nisan ayında Atatürk Havalimanı'nda yapıldı. Londra-Zürih aktarmalı uçakla gelen Hasan Qaman ve Haji Abdıaodır 18 kilo 'Khat' ile yakalandı. ABD ve 13 Avrupa ülkesinde 'uyuşturucu olarak kabul edilen 'Khat'ı Adli Tıp inceledi. Kurum bitkiyle ilgili Türkiye'de yazılı bir düzenleme olmadığını belirtti. Bu gelişme üzerine yasal düzenleme yapılması için Meclis'ten, Khat'ın da uyuşturucu kapsamına alınması istendi. 

- GüNEY Kıbrıs'ta Nisan ayında 10 paket Bonzai ele geçirildi. Olayla ilgili 4 kişi tutuklandı. Zanlılardan biri, 'Poliste madde üzerinde inceleme yaptı, serbest olduğu söylemişti' dedi.

*'KHAT'IR KUTUR üİğNEYİP UYUYORLAR*

Yemen'de bugün karabiber ve kahve ağaçlarının yerini 'kath' almış durumda. Dünya Sağlık ürgütü'nün 1980'den bu yana 'uyuşturucu' olarak tanımladığı ota, Yemenlilerin bağımlılığı öyle büyük boyutlarda ki, ülkede gündelik yaşam adeta 'kath'a bağlı dönüyor. Siyasetçisinden bürokratına, entelektüelinden işsizine kadın-erkek herkes 'kath' çiğniyor. ülke nüfusunun yüzde 90'ının kullandığı sanılıyor. üğle vakti ise 'Kath' çiğneyenler uykuya dalıyor. Kath saati o kadar kutsal ki, Kuzey ve Güney Yemen arasında 1990 öncesi yaşanan savaşlara 'kaht molası' verilmiş. (Akşam)


20.07.2010 Salı *09:10 / VATAN*

----------

